# Amouranth: Offenbart großes Geheimnis - verarscht sie Fans?



## Johannes Gehrling (10. Dezember 2021)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Amouranth: Offenbart großes Geheimnis - verarscht sie Fans?* gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.

__ Zum Artikel: *Amouranth: Offenbart großes Geheimnis - verarscht sie Fans?*


Dir ist ein Fehler im Artikel aufgefallen? Dann zögere nicht uns deine Entdeckung im Feedback-Thread zu Artikeln mitzuteilen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (10. Dezember 2021)

Was Pokimane wohl dazu sagen würde...



Spoiler



Sorry, ich konnte nicht anders.


----------



## ichthys (10. Dezember 2021)

@JohannesGehrling Interessante Wortwahl für ein seriöses Magazin.

ZzT: Nun, wenn sie es machen sollte - wen kümmert's? Habe noch nie in meinem Leben einen Stream bei Twitch gesehen und im Moment sehe ich dazu auch keine Veranlassung, das zu ändern.
Und davon mal abgesehen: Sie hat es professionalisiert. Warum sollte sie also sowas nicht machen? Sämtliche Medien (von den gedruckten Magazinen mal abgesehen) leben von Wiederholungen. Radio, Fernsehen, Online-Zeitschriften... Warum also auch nicht Twitch-Produzenten? Wem's gefällt, der schaut es sich an. Und wem nicht, der lässt es halt.


----------



## arrgh (10. Dezember 2021)

ichthys schrieb:


> ZzT: Nun, wenn sie es machen sollte - wen kümmert's?


Ninja mit Sicherheit nicht! ☝️


----------



## ichthys (10. Dezember 2021)

arrgh schrieb:


> Ninja mit Sicherheit nicht! ☝️


Wer auch immer das ist.


----------



## arrgh (10. Dezember 2021)

ichthys schrieb:


> Wer auch immer das ist.


Nanana, da liest wohl einer die Breaking News hier nicht! 🤔









						Twitch: Ninja stört es nicht, dass er nicht mehr die Nummer 1 ist
					

Twitch-Streamer Ninja hat in einem Interview verraten, dass er kein Problem damit hat, nicht mehr die Nummer 1 der Plattform zu sein.




					www.pcgames.de


----------



## Gast1649365804 (10. Dezember 2021)

…und Duschgel ist auch schon wieder teurer geworden.


----------



## LOX-TT (10. Dezember 2021)

General-Lee schrieb:


> …und Duschgel ist auch schon wieder teurer geworden.


Oder man hat paar Buchstaben vertauscht und versehentlich nen Dschungel erworben


----------



## schokoeis (10. Dezember 2021)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Was Pokimane wohl dazu sagen würde...



Den Impuls hatte ich tatsächlich auch


----------



## ichthys (10. Dezember 2021)

arrgh schrieb:


> Nanana, da liest wohl einer die Breaking News hier nicht! 🤔
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich bekenne mich schuldig! Es hat mich absolut nicht interessiert und daher habe ich nur die Überschrift gelesen und gleich wieder vergessen. Strafmaß?


----------



## Kahlmoix (10. Dezember 2021)

Die Berufsbezeichnung für eine männliche Hebamme lautet: Entbindungspfleger


----------



## Worrel (10. Dezember 2021)

JohannesGehrling schrieb:


> *Amouranth: Offenbart großes Geheimnis - verarscht sie Fans?*


Demnächst beim Neo-Magazin:

Jan Böhmermann, der Mann, der bei Twitch Amouranth war.


----------



## arrgh (10. Dezember 2021)

ichthys schrieb:


> Strafmaß?


Sichtung des gesamten Streaming-Materials unserer vollbusigen Freundin und im Ausgang davon das Verfassen eines 5-seitigen Essays rund um das Thema der Absurdität menschlicher Existenz.


----------



## Worrel (10. Dezember 2021)

Kahlmoix schrieb:


> Die Berufsbezeichnung für eine männliche Hebamme lautet: Entbindungspfleger


He! Berufsbezeichnungen bitte gendern!

Das heißt Entbindungspfleger*innen!


----------



## ichthys (10. Dezember 2021)

arrgh schrieb:


> Sichtung des gesamten Streaming-Materials unserer vollbusigen Freundin und im Ausgang davon das Verfassen eines 5-seitigen Essays rund um das Thema der Absurdität menschlicher Existenz.


Oh nein. Darf ich lieber für einen Monat ins Gefängnis gehen? Oder die Straße kehren? Oder das Zimmer meiner Großen aufräumen? Das wäre doch Strafe genug. Oder???


----------



## RevolverOcelot (10. Dezember 2021)

Nächste Woche in der "PC Games Revue" 
"10 Tolle Rezepte von Amouranth zum selber nachkochen"
und in zwei Wochen dann "SCHOCK AMOURANTH IST GAR NICHT AMOURATNH SONDERN MANUEL NEUER"


----------



## Toni (10. Dezember 2021)

RevolverOcelot schrieb:


> und in zwei Wochen dann "SCHOCK AMOURANTH IST GAR NICHT AMOURATNH SONDERN MANUEL NEUER"


ich schreibe das schnell auf, falls sie mal Cola Zero im Stream trinkt^^ 

hihihi, ich bin so lustig    (ich finde mich gerade tatsächlich sehr witzig, aber ich bin auch müde!)


----------



## Batze (10. Dezember 2021)

Wenn das ganze nicht so Peinlich wäre das ein Gamer Magazin mit eigentlich ganz anderer Message von der Base her dem User gegenüber auf so eine Dame angewiesen ist um Ihre Mitarbeiter zu bezahlen könnte man ja auch mal wirklich darüber lachen.
So ist es leider nur traurig und man muss sich wirklich fragen, wie lange wird es PCG noch geben wenn es eben solche (Amodingsda und ähnliche) nicht mehr gibt über die man Exclusiv berichten darf? Wer/Wie bezahlt man dann die Mitarbeiter?


----------



## Shadow_Man (10. Dezember 2021)

Ich bin schon lange Millionär, dafür zeig ich meine Titten her.
Ich halt sie direkt in Kamera, die kleinen Jungs sind auch schon da.
Sie schauen alle ganz entspannt, immer mit dem Joystick in der Hand.
Wenn ich an meinem Mikrofon lecke, den Finger ins Ohr stecke.

Dann berichten alle von mir, die PC Games schreit auch gleich hier.
Da sieht man mich jeden Tag, weil man mich dort so sehr mag.

(ich sollte wirklich mal ein komplettes gedicht verfassen xD)


----------



## Batze (10. Dezember 2021)

Der Anfang ist doch schon mal gemacht...
Du bist gut beim Dichten, weiter so und wir behalten dich in obacht...  

PCGames wird kaum hinterherkommen...
So neue Verse aus deinem Munde kommen..

Mach nicht Ende mit deinem Fluss..
Denn jetzt geht es hinab bis zum bitteren zum Schluss..


----------



## AgentDynamic (10. Dezember 2021)

Realsatire at its best.
Fällt das schon unter die Kategorie Social Engineering?
War diese unbewusste Konditionierung des Publikums auf die Wiederholungen Absicht oder eine zufällige Entdeckung?
Warum hatte keiner der Zuschauer ein Deja vu?
Wie lange macht sie das schon?
Werden ihre pawlowschen Hunde weiterhin und umso genauer ihre Videos schauen?
Gibt es noch andere Streamer, die die selbe Strategie fahren?
Und die viel wichtigere Frage:
Über wen schreibt PC-Games, wenn Amouranth dann irgendwann mal keine verarschenden Twitch-Videos mehr macht?^^

Ihr Content ist höchstwahrscheinlich sehr langweilig (Außer für Puber-Tiere) aber das Drumherum ist doch recht faszinierend, verhaltenstechnisch betrachtet. ^_-


----------



## AgentDynamic (10. Dezember 2021)

RevolverOcelot schrieb:


> und in zwei Wochen dann "SCHOCK AMOURANTH IST GAR NICHT AMOURATNH SONDERN MANUEL NEUER"


Kennt hier noch Jemand die original Serie aus den 60er, 70er "Mission Impossible" mit Peter Graves, Leonard Nimoy und Martin Landau?
 "Kobra übernehmen sie" hieß die im Deutschen Fernsehen.
Nicht zu verwechseln mit diesem aktuellen generischen Kino-Action-Abklatsch.
Die hatten auch immer so täuschend echte "Masken" auf, um entsprechende Zielpersonen zu verwirren und/oder um an irgendwelche streng geheimen Informationen zu kommen.
Nun stelle man sich einen Stream mit Amouranth vor, wie sie plötzlich unter ihr Kinn greift und die Maske abzieht...
;D


----------



## Batze (11. Dezember 2021)

AgentDynamic schrieb:


> Kennt hier noch Jemand die original Serie aus den 60er, 70er "Mission Impossible" mit Peter Graves, Leonard Nimoy und Martin Landau?


Einer der besten Serien aller Zeiten. Habe ich auf Platte und schau sie immer noch regelmäßig.
Spock mal ganz anders.    

Und ich war damals echt verknallt in Lesley Warren, die hat in der letzten Original Staffel mitgespielt, gab ja dann noch 2 Nachfolger. Ha, meine Schwestern haben mich immer ziemlich aufgezogen.


----------



## jagger (12. Dezember 2021)

Ihr seid doch alles nur Hater!
Oh Amouranth.. don't take care and take my money.


----------



## Vulcannon (13. Dezember 2021)

Wenn sie jetzt noch - nach all den feuchten Träumen ihrer Community - enthüllen würde, WENN sie einen P*n*s HÄTTE, wäre das pures Gold. 

Selbst Monte würde sich dann tief vor ihr verneigen!


----------



## Rabowke (13. Dezember 2021)

OField schrieb:


> Oh je. Johannes Gehrling hat schon wieder auf die Dame < zensiert >


Ernsthaft? Was sollen diese dümmlichen Kommentare?! 🤷‍♂️ 

Kritik ist gern gesehen, aber bitte in einem normalen Tonfall äußern. Fertig. Wenn dich die News nicht interessiert, klick nicht drauf - man sieht ja bereits in der Überschrift um was es sich handelt.


----------



## OField (13. Dezember 2021)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ernsthaft? Was sollen diese dümmlichen Kommentare?! 🤷‍♂️
> 
> Kritik ist gern gesehen, aber bitte in einem normalen Tonfall äußern. Fertig. Wenn dich die News nicht interessiert, klick nicht drauf - man sieht ja bereits in der Überschrift um was es sich handelt.


Ganz ehrlich? Diese Seit ist doch zum letzten Gossenblatt verkommen, Jede Tag gibt's ne News über irgendeine Online Prostituierte. Was genau hat das mit "PC Spielen" zu tun? Ich passe mich in meinen Kommentaren nur diesem Niveau an, bis ich gebannt werde. Wirklich halten tut mich hier nichts mehr.


----------



## LOX-TT (13. Dezember 2021)

OField schrieb:


> Ich passe mich in meinen Kommentaren nur diesem Niveau an, bis ich gebannt werde.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ganz tolle Einstellung .... nicht


----------

